# Diagrama de un balastro para luces HID



## skippnacho

Quisiera saber si alguien de por casualidad tendria un diagrama de balastro para encender luces hid tengo entendido que trabaja a 35 mv


----------



## Mushito

que son luces hid?


----------



## danke

Saludos, 
¿Que es HID?
High Intensity Discharge (Descarga de Alta Intensidad)

Se refiera a la tecnología de la iluminación que consta de una carga eléctrica para encender el gas del xenón contenido en un bombillo sellado. La luz se genera por medio de un arco voltaico de hasta 30 KV, entre dos electrodos tungsteno situados en una cámara de vidrio, cargada con gas xenón y sales de metales halogenizados. El arco es generado por una reactancia o reacción que produce una corriente alterna de 400 Hz.

Trabajan 12v/35w. A ver maestros esto es un reto.


----------



## Rafael_teramega

Pues si tiene razon danke, aunque yo pense que te iba ayudar en tu duda mi amigo

mira para poder encender tu lampara hid lo mas importante es utilizar un ignitor, ya que lo importante es generar el alto voltaje para que encienda la lampara, ya encendida un simple balastro electromagnetico funciona correctamente.

entonces ahora solo necesitas saber como realizar tu ignitor, a ver si alguien te ayuda, o si no pues en la proxima respuesta te comento sobre esto.


----------



## jose lardieri

buenas noches a todos... 

yo tambien estoy interesado en la realizacion de este tipo de balastros para HID, como puedo hacer ese ignitor? yo consegui este circuito que eleva los 12v a 90v para mantener el bombillo encendido, lo que no consigo es como diseñar ese ignitor para elevar esos 90v a aprox 20kv por unos milisegundos... pense en colocar una bobina en serie con el positivo del HID (en el positivo de los 90v) y con un transistor y un oscilador.... como el del archivo adjunto......

si alguien aun este con animos de ayudar, estere muy agradecido...


----------



## materere

Aca entontre algo muy interezante. El Circuito completo para armar el balastro hid. No lo he probado, habria que ver si es inclusive el gasto necesario para hacerlo, a pesar de que en argentina esten desde $200 c/u. Aporten ideas que no moleta. gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

Che a mi no me interesa, pero publicando algo en deremate vi ésto:

¿Como trabaja un sistema HID?

El bulbo micro-descargado de iluminación de un sistema Xenon HID no tiene filamento y contiene en su interior una mezcla de gases, principalmente gas xenon y otros gases inertes, que al recibir una descarga eléctrica de alta intensidad (aproximadamente 23000 volts) hace explotar molecularmente a estos gases generando una luz blanca muy brillante, superior en un 300% a la generada por las lámparas convencionales.

Si tenemos en cuenta que el ojo humano registra intermitencias de prendido y apagado solo cuando son menores a 50 veces por segundo y este sistema cuenta con una intermitencia de prendido y apagado de 10.000 veces por segundo, desde el punto de vista óptico la lámpara está permanentemente prendida cuando en realidad lo está solo el 10% del tiempo de funcionamiento. Esta condición excepcional le prolonga su vida útil a valores superiores a las 2.000 horas.

Obsérvese que una lámpara halógena común para generar 100 watts de potencia necesita una corriente de 8,3 amperes mientras que un sistema HID para generar 35 watts de potencia y obtener una luminosidad 300% superior solo requiere 2,9 amperes.

23.000 V
35 W
10 khz

Para automotor.


----------



## materere

Te pregunto jose lardieri con respecto a ese circuito.
¿no faltaria la parte de ignicion para hacerlo arrancar? se me hace que falta la parte de alto voltage, tambien. No lo estoy entendiendo bien. Yo buscando por ahi encontre un circuito original pero no creo que se pueda conseguir algunos integrados que lleva, y no se si seria rentable. ahi los paso[/img][/url]


----------



## jose lardieri

por eso es que yo entre en este foro con esa pregunta.... si algien me podia ayudar con el ignitor.... como obtene 20kv para hacer encender ese bombillo.... los nuevos circuitos que pasastes se ven interesantes, puesto a que uno veo que dice ignitor habria que hacer las pruebas...... el mio es solo un conversor dc/dc de para 90voltios... faltaria el diseño del ignitor para los 20kv, luego permaneceria encendido con los 90v del circuito..... pero veo que tus planos son menos complicados que los mios....


----------



## jose lardieri

colega materere, puedes indicar la pagina de donde sacastes la imagen del transformador que tiene por nombre *Circuit Hid Ballast 2.gif* para ver si tiene algun tipo de teoria o explicacion del circuito..... porque no dice la relacion de transformadorrmacion y que es el *arc gap 800v*...

me imagino que el arc gap, es como el spark gap de la bobina de tesla.....

gracias materere... 

suerte...


----------



## materere

Mira. me pase horas tratando de buscar de donde lo habia sacado ese, pero pasa que el nombre original de ese circuito era numeros, y me acuerdo que era una pag. ruza o de por ahi. por eso no lo volvi a encontrar. mil disculpas, de todas formas yo estoy por pedir a una editorial de electronica que me armen un ballastro para lamp hid y me pasen el circuito, en caso de tener una respuesta lo posteo por aca   nos vemos, cualquier cosa estamos en contacto.


----------



## horero1

muchachos casi nunca escribo en este foro pero estoy en la misma busqueda de ustedes, como hacer un balasto para las lamparas hid de xenon que usan en los autos y buscando mucho por internet encontre el siguiente circuito que les dejo mas abajo, en el cual se encuentra todos los datos que daba la pagina web sobre el mismo
la verdad no se si funciona o no pero lo que parece ser que es algo complejo el tema de bobinados,
el que lo haga por favor de el aviso si anduvo o no ok


----------



## jaorul

quisiera si alguien tiene un diagrama de un balastro electronico para hid


----------



## colmenares58

hola muchachos la idea de pda tambien la he tenido ya que alguna vez fabrique una lampara para el tiempo de ignicion y alli tambien se maneja altisimos voltajes, lo que dudo es en el disparo de los condensadores que debe ser muy muy muy rapido reorgancemos ideas y armamos un buen y sencillo circuito animo


----------



## fraluta

ya esta popular este tema de las  hid ps va esto por si es util y porfa regalenme el diagrama para la pistola de sincronizar autos gracias


sigan este link jejejeje luego concluimos que es mejor comprarlo jejejejeje.
si alguno lo construye me lo enseña por favor. no saben cuanto sufrí para conseguir esto.
http://www.st.com/stonline/products/literature/an/15519.pdf


----------



## LUISIFIRIS

Buenas tardes amigos.

Por si aun hay interesados en el tema...

Alguna vez estuve experimentando con una lampara de estas y el arco inicial se lo generaba con un circuito para luz estroboscopica de esas de discoteca y el bombillo encendía de lujo, la prueba la hice con una lampara para coche de 35w y con una lampara para videobeam, con ambas funciono.

Ahí les dejo la inquietud a los curiosos.


----------



## deilyn

Saludos, disculpen por escribir en un tema ya olvidado, se podria usar los balastros de bombillas ahorradoras para encender Unas HID ???


----------



## eduarramones

Se pueden reparar los modulos para luces HID?
me pueden ayudar con estos?


----------



## jesus mogollon

este circuito esta mejor por los driver que estan despues del TL494,esto es para estapas que tienen que manejar amperaje muy elevado


----------

